# Pool Cue Case



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

I had a mishap with my old cheapy cue case and needed to make a new one. I found lots of different pieces of hardwood in my stock pile so sorting it out, I found enough to do this project. The hardware was all from Lee Valley Tools. The top panel is Maple set in Purpleheart edges. The sides are made of Sapele Mahogany, ends are Walnut and the bottom is Oak. I had to build the top slightly oversize to allow for the saw kerf when I split the top into two halves. I have no idea what wood is used for the handle. It is a very heavy and waxy feel to it and sands like it was soaked in candle wax. The box is finished with Teak Oil. It may seem rather roughly finished but these days it's more and more difficult to see well enough to do the finer tasks. Besides, this case will be well traveled and likely tossed about a bit. The lining is craft felt glued in with contact cement.
I'll be glad to answer any questions I can. I'm always open to suggestions and comments good or bad. I'm still learning this woodworking stuff even after playing in the sawdust for 40+ years. :nerd:


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Came up nice Reg.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job,Reg, come to think about it ,this is the first time I have seen someone make a pool cue case. Looks really good ,box jointed 2 sides and the bottom, quite a mix of woods ,but they go together well I think the handle is teak, sure looks like it and it is waxey/oily to sand. Did a nice job making the handle. You can be proud of it, your pool buddies will be asking you to make one for them.:grin:

Herb


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Paul Newman look out....VBG.

Great result, Reg.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

oh, sweet!!!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice job...makes me want to open up the pool table...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Well done Reg!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Beautifully done, Reg.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Reg:
That brought back memories (about 50 years worth) of my mis-spent youth in high school.
I never had a pool cue case - I kept my cues at the two halls I frequented.

Nice job on the cue case

Vince


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Something to look and admire! congrats, elegant job!
Sid


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

That's great, and with LRF support too.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

To quote from Stick: "Sweet".


----------



## UlrichJ (Feb 16, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

vindaloo said:


> That's great, and with LRF support too.


Probably a silly question; I'm not familiar with the "LRF". Please explain!!
I'm up for more larnin'!!


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thank you everyone for looking in. I do appreciate your comments and support.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Very nice. I like the idea of the double lid. I noticed that the one section might need a "stop" of some sort to keep the butt end from sliding around or have you provided something? You might add a couple of spare tips with the chalk. I always messed up one or two along the way.
I'm very impressed with how you used odds & ends to make a great looking project. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mbar57 (Apr 20, 2015)

Beautifully done Reg. John beat me to it, I was going to say that the double lid was a wonderful idea and well executed. Enjoy it.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

bcfunburst said:


> Probably a silly question; I'm not familiar with the "LRF". Please explain!!
> I'm up for more larnin'!!


Sorry Reg, should have put it in brackets. My sig/other used to work in an electrical store and part of his patter would be to tell customers that the item they were looking at had LRF and LFL support. This would spark interest and they asked what it was. He then said 'Little Rubber Feet' and 'Little Flashing Lights' :lol:


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for asking John: the cue pieces fit nice and snug in their felt compartments, so no sliding about in transit. I think the dividers were just a bit big so when the felt was added, I was lucky the cue pieces fit just perfectly snug. I am still working on getting a spare tip for this particular cue.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Nicely done ! I owned a pool house once, several years ago, and Id like to have one of these case. :wink:


----------

